# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti musliman >  Lajme te ndryshme nga bota Islame.

## Mexhid Yvejsi

Trajneri francez i futbollit  e pranoi Islamin

François Bracci e pranoi fenë Islame

   Një trajner i famshëm i futbollit francez dhe ish-futbollist ndërkombëtar i Francës ka përqafuar Islamin. 
   François Bracci, i cili aktualisht është trajner algjerian në Ligën e Parë, në klubin futbollit Laghouat Club, njoftoi zyrtarisht për pranimin e fesë Islame, raportoi të dielen website reflexiondz. 
   Bracci ka stërviur ekipet e futbollit në disa shtete të Afrikës Veriore, në Marok, Tunizi dhe Algjeri që nga viti 2003  
    François Bracci,  63-vjeçar, thotë se ai  e ka studiuar Islamin dhe mësimet e tij gjatë këtyre viteve në  tri shtete muslimane dhe pasi gjerësisht ka studiuar për fenë e ka përqafuar Islamin. 
     Bracci njoftoi  se e ka pranuar fenë Islame në Xhaminë e Imam Husejnit, në qytetin Laghouat, rreth  400 km. në jug të kryeqytetit Algjer.
   Para tij, Kasr el-Hiran, menaxher i krishter i ekipit futbollistik Shahab të Algjerisë e kishte pranuar fenë Islame.

----------

*angmokio* (05-05-2014)

----------


## Mexhid Yvejsi

Xhamia e parë në Kubë 

     Duke e realizuar një ëndërr të vjetër për muslimanët e Kubës, qeveria ka miratuar planin për xhaminë e parë në Kubë, me ndihmën e  qeverisë turke, pas një vizite të një delegacion nga Fondacioni  për Çështjet Fetare të Turqisë në ishullin Karaibe.
    Ne menduam  se xhamia do të përkryen rrethin historik të Havanës me arkitekturën Evropiane të lagjes , " ,  tha  të premtën, më 25 prill 2014, Juksel Sezgin, këshilltar shtypi për Fondacionin e Çështjeve Fetare të Turqisë ( TDV ) një degë e organizatës më të lartë të qeverisë për çështje fetare.       
    Xhamia, që ishte një ëndërr, u miratua pas një vizite nga delegacioni  i Fondacionit për Çështjet Fetare të Turqisë  (TDV) në Departamentin e Kubës për Çështje Fetare javën e kaluar.
    Dizajnuar sipas xhamisë së famshme Ortakoi në Stamboll, xhamia është duke u ndërtuar për ti shërbyer qytetit  me 3.500 muslimanë dhe do të jetë e kompletuar brenda një viti. 
    Sipas planeve, xhamia në Havana ka një sipërfaqe prej 32.300 metra katrore dhe ka kapacitet për ti shërbyer 500 personave .
     Toka për xhaminë tashmë është ndarë në rrethin e Havanës së Vjetër. 
     Sipas zyrtarëve të Fondacioni  për Çështjet Fetare të Turqisë  (TDV),  ,dizajni i shekullit të 19-të të Xhamisë Ortakoi u sugjeruar që të përshtatet më mirë me arkitekturën e zonës përreth.
     Me asnjë xhami në dispozicion aktualisht, shumica e muslimanëve të Kubës luten në shtëpitë e tyre kurse të xhamanë, në dhomën e Pedro Lazo Torre, kryetar i Komunitetit Musliman në Havanë.
     Luis Mesa Delmonte, një profesor kubanez, duke punuar në studime të Lindjes së Mesme në El Colegio de Meksiko në Mexico City , thotë se qeveria e kryetarit Raul Castro e miratoi projektin e xhamisë, si pjesë e përpjekjeve më të gjera të Kubës për ta hapur sistemin komunist .
   "Qeveria kubaneze e ka miratuar projektin disa vjet më parë, por ideja ishte për të ndërtuar xhaminë me burimet kombëtare , " tha Delmonte. 
" Më duket se kushtet shumë të vështira ekonomike në Kubë e bënë të pamundur ndihmën tonë në këtë drejtim. "
    Plani është pjesë e një projekti më të gjerë nga ana e Fondacionit  për Çështjet Fetare të Turqisë  (TDV) në ndërtimin e xhamive për myslimanët që jetojnë në Karaibe.
    Një projekt i ngjashëm është në Haiti i cili do të përfundojë deri në fund të këtij viti.

----------


## Mexhid Yvejsi

Studenti japonez përqafon Islamin 

  Studenti japonez duke dëshmuar shehadetin në një ceremoni në Qendrën Kulturore të Iranit në Tokio. 
      Një student universiteti japonez njoftoi kalimin e tij në Islam në një ceremoni në Qendrën Kulturore Iraniane në Tokio. 
     Kin Ichi Tani, një student antropologjisë, zyrtarisht ka përqafuar Islamin, duke dëshmuar shehadetin, njoftoi dega e agjencisë IKNA në Azinë Lindore. 
     Ai e pranoi emrin e ri, emrin Hadi, emrin e imamit të 10-të, emrin imam Hadiut.  
     Hadiu tha se është shumë i lumtur që ka gjetur fenë e drejtë dhe shpreson se do të përpiqet të jetë një musliman i mirë. 
     "Kam mësuar për Islamin, kur isha student i shkollës së mesme. Më vonë, kam studiuar për fenë dhe arrita në përfundim se ky është një besim i përsosur. Pastaj kam vendosur për tu bërë musliman, "tha ai. 
     Hadiu shtoi se ai ka udhëtuar në disa vende myslimane, duke përfshirë Iranin, Egjiptin, Sirinë dhe Libanin dhe se ai është aktualisht duke studiuar kulturën e popullit iranian.

 Përktheu nga anglishtja:
 Mexhid YVEJSI, Gjakovë

----------


## jarigas

Sa bukur, Mexhid, nje(vetem nje?!) student japonez paska pranuar Islamin(shija, jo suni) dhe ky duhet te jete shembull per njerezine?! Po ata qindra mijera studente japoneze qe s'e pranojne Islamin, a duhet te jene shembull?!

----------


## Mexhid Yvejsi

PËRSE E PRANOVA FENË ISLAME?


    FATIME KAZUEI (Tokio, Japoni)

 Përshëndetje Jarigas, ky nuk është rast i vetëm, ka shumë të tjerë, qe një tjetër shembull:

      “Jam plotësisht e bindur se vetëm Feja Islame mund të sjellë paqe, paqe për çdo njeri, për çdo shoqëri. Vetëm Feja Islame mund t’i sjellë paqe mbarë botës, për të cilën njerëzimi ka aq shumë nevojë.”     
                                                     -Fatime Kazuei, Tokio, Japoni

   Japonezët atdheun e tyre, të cilin e duan shumë, e quajnë Nipon, që në gjuhën shqipe do të thotë: Vendi i lindjes së Diellit. Por, në Japoni po shndritë një Diell tjetër, rrezet e të cilit po i ngrohin zemrat dhe po i ndriçojnë shpirtrat e qindra, mijëra japonezëve, në çdo skaj të vendit të tyre aq të zhvilluar ekonomikisht dhe me teknologji aq të sofistikuar. Është ky diell, Dielli i Fesë Islame...!
   Sivjet u mbushën 114 vjet nga ajo ditë e bekuar kur një japonez pati pranuar Fenë Islame, më 1896, që shënohet si një ditë me rëndësi historike në Japoni! Sipas Ebu Bekër Morimotus, historian, ekspert për historinë islame në Japoni, japonezi i parë që e kishte pranuar Fenë Islame ishte Hachiro Ariga, i cili ishte bërë musliman në vitin 1896, në Bombei, Indi. Kurse haxhiu i parë nga Japonia, që kishte shkuar për vizitë në vendet e shenjta, Mekke dhe Medine, sipas urdhrit të Krijuesit të Gjithësisë, ishte një dja¬losh 29 vjeçar dhe quhej Umer Jamavika. Ky haxhi, i pari në Japoni, e kishte vizituar Qaben e Bekuar dhe kishte bërë ibadet aty në vitin 1909.

Xhamia e parë në Japoni, themeluar në vitin 1935,
 në qytetin Kobe.
    Në Japoni, për nevojat shpirtërore dhe për zhvillimin e veprimtarive të ndryshme fetare-kulturore, u ndërtua edhe xhamia e parë që në vitin 1935, në qytetin Kobe, kurse tre vjet më vonë, më 1938 u hapën themelet e xhamisë së kryeqytetit, Tokios.

   Në vitin 1941, pasi shumë të rinj japonezë kishin pranuar Fe¬në Islame, rinia islame e këtij vendi e pa të dobishme të organizohen dhe kështu e themeluan Shoqatën e Studentëve Muslimanë. Më vonë u themeluan edhe shoqata e qendra islame nëpër qytete të ndryshme, ku të gjitha kishin të njëjtin qëllim: përhapjen e Fesë Islame në Japoni. Këta besimtarë japonezë me pu¬nën, sjelljen e shembujt personalë po ndikojnë në popullatën japoneze dhe kanë suksese të vazhdueshme në përhapjen e Fesë Islame. Si fryt i kësaj veprimtarie të organizuar, për çdo ditë po shtohet numri i besimtarëve muslimanë japonezë, të cilët vijnë nga shtresa të ndryshme të shoqërisë japoneze: ka studentë, punëtorë, intelektualë të lëmenjve të ndryshëm dhe ndonjë shkencëtar!
    Listës së gjatë të të konvertuarve iu shtua edhe një zonjushë japoneze, e cila, pasi e pranoi Fenë Islame, e ndërroi emrin dhe tani quhet Fatime Kazuei. Kjo zonjushë e ndershme, pasi u bë mus¬limane dhe e përqafoi Islamin, dha këtë deklaratë:
    “Pasi filluam të pranojmë stilin amerikan të jete¬sës, edhe unë ndjeva se diçka po më mungonte, po më shqetësonte... Në fillim nuk e kisha të qartë se ç’më mungonte, ç’më shqetësonte. Ishte ky qëllimi i pastër që kisha në shpirt që më dha përgjigjen ndaj këtij shqetësimi...!
Isha fatlume që u njoha me një besimtar musliman, i cili banonte përkohësisht në Tokio. Sjellja e tij e shkëlqyeshme dhe mënyra e adhurimit ndaj Zotit më la përshtypje të thellë dhe u bëra kureshtare, aq sa u detyrova t’i shtroja shumë pyetje. Përgjigjet e tij ishin të sakta, të drejta, të kënaqshme dhe aq bindëse, saqë më transformuan menjëherë! Ky transformim më solli një qetësi, rehati, në mendje e në shpirt! Kurrë nuk kam menduar, e as që do të besoja, se jeta ime do të ndryshonte aq shumë dhe aq shpejt, ashtu siç ndodhi me mua kur fillova të jetoj si besimtare muslimane...”
    Përshtypje të veçantë zonjushës Fatime i ka lënë përshëndetja islame “Es-Selamu Alejkum”, për të cilën thotë: “Shiko si përshëndeten muslimanët: “Es-Selamu Alejkum ue Rahmetull-llahi ue Berekatuhu” (Paqja, Mëshira dhe Bekimi i Zotit qofshin mbi ju). Kjo përshëndetje nuk u ngjason atyre të tjerave si “mirëmëngjesi” a “mirëdita” që i ka bota, të cilat kufizohen me mëngjesin ose me një pjesë të ditës dhe kanë vetëm kuptim materialist. Këto përshëndetje nuk përmbajnë ndonjë urim ose dëshirë të përhershme dhe as që kanë ndonjë lutje ndaj Zotit për bekim...!
     Nga miku im musliman unë mësova shumë gjëra të dobishme, si nga ana teorike ashtu edhe nga ajo praktike, që të jem një besimtare e devotshme. Unë e dua shumë mënyrën islame të jetesës, jetesë e cila është e pastër, e thjeshtë dhe kryesisht paqedashëse!
     Jam plotësisht e bindur se vetëm Feja Islame mund të sjellë paqe, paqe për çdo njeri, për çdo shoqëri. Vetëm Feja Islame mund t’i sjellë paqe mbarë botës, për të cilën njerëzimi ka aq shumë nevojë.”
Në fund të deklaratës, zonjusha Fatime thotë:
     “Jam shumë e lumtur që po e gëzoj këtë paqe dhe po për¬piqem, aq sa kam mundësi, ta përhap Fenë Islame në Japoni, në mesin e popullit tim...”.

                  Përktheu nga anglishtja,
                  Mexhid YVEJSI, Gjakovë

----------


## jarigas

> PËRSE E PRANOVA FENË ISLAME?
> 
> 
>     FATIME KAZUEI (Tokio, Japoni)
> 
>  Përshëndetje Jarigas, ky nuk është rast i vetëm, ka shumë të tjerë, qe një tjetër shembull:
> 
>       “Jam plotësisht e bindur se vetëm Feja Islame mund të sjellë paqe, paqe për çdo njeri, për çdo shoqëri. Vetëm Feja Islame mund t’i sjellë paqe mbarë botës, për të cilën njerëzimi ka aq shumë nevojë.”     
>                                                      -Fatime Kazuei, Tokio, Japoni


E sikur une te te sjell pohime te ndonje muslimani te konvertuar ne krishterim, qe pohon te njejten gje per krishterimin, a do ta ndryshonte kjo gje besimin tend ne fene "e vetme" islame??!!




> Sivjet u mbushën 114 vjet nga ajo ditë e bekuar kur një japonez pati pranuar Fenë Islame, më 1896, që shënohet si një ditë me rëndësi historike në Japoni!


Pa dashur aspak te te ndal ngazellimin, i dashur Mexhid, por jo vetem qe s'shenohet askund kjo dite "historike", e as ajo e te krishterit te pare(300 vjet perpara muslimanit te pare),por japonezet jane populli me sekular ne bote!! 



> Sipas *Ebu Bekër Morimotus*, historian, ekspert për historinë islame në Japoni, japonezi i parë që e kishte pranuar Fenë Islame ishte Hachiro Ariga, i cili ishte bërë musliman në vitin 1896, në Bombei, Indi. Kurse haxhiu i parë nga Japonia, që kishte shkuar për vizitë në vendet e shenjta, Mekke dhe Medine, sipas urdhrit të Krijuesit të Gjithësisë, ishte një dja¬losh 29 vjeçar dhe quhej *Umer Jamavika*.


Atje ku prek Islami, arabizon pa dallim....shihi emrat e ketyre japonezeve te islamizuar!!



> Listës së gjatë të të konvertuarve iu shtua edhe një zonjushë japoneze, e cila, pasi e pranoi Fenë Islame, e ndërroi emrin dhe tani quhet Fatime Kazuei.


Edhe kjo e ndryshoi emrin??!!




> Kjo zonjushë *e ndershme*, pasi u bë mus¬limane dhe e përqafoi Islamin, dha këtë deklaratë:
>     “*Pasi filluam të pranojmë stilin amerikan të jete¬sës*, edhe unë ndjeva se diçka po më mungonte, po më shqetësonte...


Mexhid!! Ka dy mosperputhje logjike ne kete qe ke shkruar: e para, nga e di ti se eshte e "ndershme" kjo zonjusha, apo pranimi i islamit te ben direkt te "ndershem"?!; e dyta kjo zonjusha(nuk mund te kete me teper se 30 vjet), ka jetuar qe nga lindja menyren e jeteses amerikane, keshtuqe s'mund te kete thene "kur filluam  te pranojme stilin amerikan...."!!! Duket qarte deshira jote (ose e atij qe ka shkruajtur artikullin), per te zbukuruar realitetin, pa patur turp edhe te genjeje!!




> *Isha fatlume që u njoha me një besimtar musliman*, i cili banonte përkohësisht në Tokio. Sjellja e tij e shkëlqyeshme dhe mënyra e adhurimit ndaj Zotit më la përshtypje të thellë dhe u bëra kureshtare, aq sa u detyrova t’i shtroja shumë pyetje. Përgjigjet e tij ishin të sakta, të drejta, të kënaqshme dhe aq bindëse, saqë më transformuan menjëherë! Ky transformim më solli një qetësi, rehati, në mendje e në shpirt! Kurrë nuk kam menduar, e as që do të besoja, se jeta ime do të ndryshonte aq shumë dhe aq shpejt, ashtu siç ndodhi me mua kur fillova të jetoj si besimtare muslimane...”


Tashi po, qe njohim te verteten, per dashuri, çdo gje na duket parajse.....edhe krimineli me i madh na duket engjell e lere me nje fè....!!



> Përshtypje të veçantë zonjushës Fatime i ka lënë përshëndetja islame “Es-Selamu Alejkum”, për të cilën thotë: “Shiko si përshëndeten muslimanët: “Es-Selamu Alejkum ue Rahmetull-llahi ue Berekatuhu” (Paqja, Mëshira dhe Bekimi i Zotit qofshin mbi ju).


Po sikur t'i themi kesaj zonjushes se kete shprehje e perdorin çifutet prej mese 5 mijevjeçaresh(arabet e kane huazuar) e se ne Shqiptaret kemi nje shprehje akoma me te bukur "Tungjatjeta", a thua se kjo zonjusha do te kishte te njejten pershtypje, Mexhid i dashur??!!

Me kete dua te them se, te sjellesh shembuj konvertimi pa sjelle asnje shembull "veprimi" te ndonje myslimani qe t'i kete bere mire botes,siç kemi ne Shqiptaret Nenen Tereze, eshte si t'i biesh daulles badihava!!!!

----------

Cen Durimmadhi (08-05-2014)

----------


## Mexhid Yvejsi

Përshëndetje, Jarigas, shembuj që muslimanët i kanë ndihmuar botës ka shumë, i verbëti s'mund t'i shoh, i dituri mund t'i njoh!
Zbulimet e Muslimanëve të cilat formësuan botën moderne

Universiteti i parë, kafeja, madje edhe brusha për pastrimin e dhëmbëve, në befasi të shumicës janë vetëm disa nga zbulimet e muslimanëve të cilat i dhanë formë botës aktuale.

Universiteti i parë, kafeja, madje edhe brusha për pastrimin e dhëmbëve, në befasi të shumicës janë vetëm disa nga zbulimet e muslimanëve të cilat i dhanë formë botës aktuale.

Rrënjët e atyre ideve dhe objekteve themelore, duke filluar nga biçikleta deri te notat muzikore mundtë gjenden në librin “1001 zbulime” i cili flet rreth historisë së famshme 1000 vjeçare të trashëgimisësë harruar muslimane.“Ekziston një vrimë (boshllëk) në shkencën tonë. Ne bëjmë kërcime sikur e bretkosës nga periudha e renesansës deri në periudhën Greke.” – thotë prof. Selim El-Hassani, kryetari i Fondacionit për shkencë, teknologji dhe civilizim në librin “1001 zbulime”. 

El Hassani zgjodhi 10 nga zbulimet më të mëdha të muslimanëve.

1. Kirurgji

Rreth vitit 1000, mjeku i famshëm dhe i mirënjohur El-Zehravi, shpalli një enciklopedi me rreth 1500 faqe nga lëmi i kirurgjisë e cila ka qenë prezent edhe në Evropë. Ai është kirurgu i parë i cili ka kryer operimin e mirënjohur “seksion caesarean”, dhe i pari i cili zbuloi pincat kirurgjike. Gjithashtu ka merita në përparimin e teknologjisë e cila në atë kohë përdorej në shërimin e plagëve të shkaktuaranga goditje me thikë. 

2. Kafeja

Deri sa në botën moderne, perëndimorët kënaqen duke pirë “du jour”, Jemenasit kanë përdorur kafenë qysh në shekullin e IX. Fillimisht atë e përdornin tarikatet sufite, me qëllim që të mbeteshin mëgjatë zgjuar për kryerjen e ritualeve fetare, Disa student më vonë atë e përcollën në Kairo, e mandej u përhap në gjithë shtetin Islam. Nëshek. XIII, kafenë e përdorin Osmanlinjtë, deri sa në Evropën perëndimore mbërriti përmes tregtarëve venecian në Itali. 

3. Makina fluturuese 

“Abbas b. Firnasi është personi i parë i cili është munduar të konstuojë maqinë fluturuese.” – thotë El-Hassani. Në shek. e IX projektoi një kostum me formë zogu, dhe në Kordobë disa herë tentoi tëfluturoi. Mirëpo, përpos disa metre fluturim pati ndonjë rezultat të posaçëm, përveç se që gjatë njërasti lëndoi shpinën. Më vonë, skicat e tij inspiruan Leonardo da Vinçin, zbulimet e të cilit konsideroen si prijës të fluturakeve moderne.

4. Universi

Në vitin 859, princesha me emrin Fatime el-Firhi, themeloi universitetin e parë në qytetin marokan Fez. Motra e saj Merjem ndërtoi disa xhami në afërsi të atij universiteti dhe i tërë kompleksi fitoi emrin “El-Qarawijjin” xhami dhe universitet. El Hassani shpreson se thëniet rreth këtyre dy motrave princesha inspiruan muslimanet e sotme në lëminë e shkencës. 

5. Algjebra 

Termi algjebër rrjedh nga libri i matematicientit persian El-Khawarizmit i cili quhej “Kitab el-Xhebr we-l-Mugabale”, që në përkthim d.m.th. “Libri i arsyes dhe balancës”. Algjebra është ndërtuar nërrënjët e zbulimeve matematikore indiane dhe greke,

6. Optika 

“Shumë nga përparimet me rëndësi në shkencën e optikës vijnë nga bota Islame”, - thotë El-Hassani. Rreth vitit 1000, Ibën el-Hejthemi arriti të provojë se njerëzit shohin objektet ashtu që drita reflektohet nga objektet dhe mandej depërton në sy. Ky fizicient i madhë musliman zbuloi fenomenin “CameraObsqura”, e cila sqaron se si syri shiqon fotografinë të kthyer për 180 shkallë duke pasur parasysh lidhjen ndërmjet nervit dhe trurit.

7. Muzika 

Muzicientët muslimanë kishin ndikim të madh në Evropë. “Qysh në kohën e Karlit të Madh muzicientët evropianu munduan të garojnë me ato të Bagdadit dhe Kordobës.” – thekson El-Hassani. Në Evropë përmes Lindjes së Afërme erdhën dhe instrumentët Lutnja dhe Rahaba, të cilat i paraprinë violinës së sotme. El-Hassani thotë se notat muzikore kanë prejardhjen nga alfabeti arab. 

8. Brusha për dhëmbë

“I Dërguarii i All-llahut, Muhammedi a.s. që në shek. VI futi në praksë që muslimanët t’i pastrojnë dhëmbët rregullisht me rrënjën e drurit Misvak” – thekson El-Hassani. Madje edhe sot substanca të këtij druri shfrytëzohen në prodhimin e pastave për dhëmbë.

9. Sistemi i levave

Mjaftë gjëra bazë të automatikës dhe mekanikës moderne së pari janë shftrytëzuar në botën islame. El Xhezari që në shek. XII hartoi teknologjinë e cila, konvertimit të lëvizjes nl lëvizje lineare qarkulluese, ecila mundësohet me ndihmën e një leve ngriten pesha të mëdha dhe të rënda me lehtësi të madhe.Këto zbulime revolucionare së shpejti i përhap gjërë botës islame, ndërsa sot shfrytëzohet në ndërtimine biçikletave dhe të motoçikletave me djegie të brendshme.

10. Spitalet 

Spitalet e llojit të cilat ne i njohim sot, me departamente, rrjedhin nga Egjipti që nga shek. IX. Qendëre parë e tillë medicinale ishte “Spitali i Ahmed b. Tulunit”, e themeluar në vitin 872 në Kairo. Ky spital i ofronte shërbime çdokujt që ishte i sëmurë, duke përfshirë edhe të varfërit, ndërsa kjo politikë bazohej në traditën Islame të kujdesit të të gjithë të sëmurëve. Ky sistem nga Kairoja u përhap nëgjithë botën Islame, e më vonë në gjithë botën. 

Autor: Olivia Sterns për televizioin CNN

----------


## jarigas

> Përshëndetje, Jarigas, shembuj që muslimanët i kanë ndihmuar botës ka shumë, i verbëti s'mund t'i shoh, i dituri mund t'i njoh!
> Zbulimet e Muslimanëve të cilat formësuan botën moderne


Ah, tashi po q po i sjell nje kontribut atyre qe duan te perqafojne fene islame!! E mira do te ishte te sillje shembuj aktuale, perndryshe do te na duhej te beheshim greke te vjeter!!



> Universiteti i parë, kafeja, madje edhe brusha për pastrimin e dhëmbëve, në befasi të shumicës janë vetëm disa nga zbulimet e muslimanëve të cilat i dhanë formë botës aktuale.


Vetem "kafeja" mund te quhet zbulim, Mexhid!! Per sa i perket "universitetit",shume e verete qe konsiderohet me i vjetri ne bote, por te thuash se i dha forme botes aktuale, eshte paksa e tepruar.....sa per "furçen e dhembeve" , nuk eshte aspak e vertete se e zbuluan muslimanet, n'daç per faktin se egzistonte qe perpara Islamit nder arabe, por indianet perdornin degezat e Azadirachtas qe perpara 3000 vitesh!!



> Rrënjët e atyre ideve dhe objekteve themelore, duke filluar nga biçikleta deri te notat muzikore mundtë gjenden në librin “1001 zbulime” i cili flet rreth historisë së famshme 1000 vjeçare të trashëgimisësë harruar muslimane.“Ekziston një vrimë (boshllëk) në shkencën tonë. Ne bëjmë kërcime sikur e bretkosës nga periudha e renesansës deri në periudhën Greke.” – thotë prof. Selim El-Hassani, kryetari i Fondacionit për shkencë, teknologji dhe civilizim në librin “1001 zbulime”.


Hajt t'i hulumtojme se bashku!!




> El Hassani zgjodhi 10 nga zbulimet më të mëdha të muslimanëve.
> 
> 1. Kirurgji
> 
> Rreth vitit 1000, mjeku i famshëm dhe i mirënjohur El-Zehravi, shpalli një enciklopedi me rreth 1500 faqe nga lëmi i kirurgjisë e cila ka qenë prezent edhe në Evropë. Ai është kirurgu i parë i cili ka kryer operimin e mirënjohur “seksion caesarean”, dhe i pari i cili zbuloi pincat kirurgjike. Gjithashtu ka merita në përparimin e teknologjisë e cila në atë kohë përdorej në shërimin e plagëve të shkaktuaranga goditje me thikë.


 Cili eshte zbulimi i madh, "seksioni caesarian" qe siç thote emri,njihej qe nga kohet e Romes apo "pincat kirurgjike" qe romaket perdornin rregullisht?!
El-Zehravi konsiderohet me te drejte si babai i kirurgjise moderne, por nuk zbuloi ai "kirurgjine"!! 




> 2. Kafeja
> 
> Deri sa në botën moderne, perëndimorët kënaqen duke pirë “du jour”, Jemenasit kanë përdorur kafenë qysh në shekullin e IX. Fillimisht atë e përdornin tarikatet sufite, me qëllim që të mbeteshin mëgjatë zgjuar për kryerjen e ritualeve fetare, Disa student më vonë atë e përcollën në Kairo, e mandej u përhap në gjithë shtetin Islam. Nëshek. XIII, kafenë e përdorin Osmanlinjtë, deri sa në Evropën perëndimore mbërriti përmes tregtarëve venecian në Itali.


Edhe hashashin e kane zbuluar muslimanet!!Cajin e kane zbuluar kinezet! Cokollaten inkasit!!  Cilet kane formesuar me shume boten moderne?!



> 3. Makina fluturuese 
> 
> “Abbas b. Firnasi është personi i parë i cili është munduar të konstuojë maqinë fluturuese.” – thotë El-Hassani. Në shek. e IX projektoi një kostum me formë zogu, dhe në Kordobë disa herë tentoi tëfluturoi. Mirëpo, përpos disa metre fluturim pati ndonjë rezultat të posaçëm, përveç se që gjatë njërasti lëndoi shpinën. Më vonë, skicat e tij inspiruan Leonardo da Vinçin, zbulimet e të cilit konsideroen si prijës të fluturakeve moderne.


Ky zotnia me emrin El-Hassani, harron Ikarin!! Sa per korrektese, i pari njeri qe ka ndertuar nje objekt fluturues, ka qene Archita da Taranto, 4 shekuj perpara Krishtit!!



> 4. Universi
>  Në vitin 859, princesha me emrin Fatime el-Firhi, themeloi universitetin e parë në qytetin marokan Fez. Motra e saj Merjem ndërtoi disa xhami në afërsi të atij universiteti dhe i tërë kompleksi fitoi emrin “El-Qarawijjin” xhami dhe universitet. El Hassani shpreson se thëniet rreth këtyre dy motrave princesha inspiruan muslimanet e sotme në lëminë e shkencës.


 E drejte, i pari unversitet i njohur, eshte pikerisht ky!!



> 5. Algjebra 
> 
> Termi algjebër rrjedh nga libri i matematicientit persian El-Khawarizmit i cili quhej “Kitab el-Xhebr we-l-Mugabale”, që në përkthim d.m.th. “Libri i arsyes dhe balancës”. Algjebra është ndërtuar nërrënjët e zbulimeve matematikore indiane dhe greke,


Pra, e kujt eshte merita me e madhe, e indianeve apo grekeve??!!




> 6. Optika 
> 
> “Shumë nga përparimet me rëndësi në shkencën e optikës vijnë nga bota Islame”, - thotë El-Hassani. Rreth vitit 1000, Ibën el-Hejthemi arriti të provojë se njerëzit shohin objektet ashtu që drita reflektohet nga objektet dhe mandej depërton në sy. Ky fizicient i madhë musliman zbuloi fenomenin “CameraObsqura”, e cila sqaron se si syri shiqon fotografinë të kthyer për 180 shkallë duke pasur parasysh lidhjen ndërmjet nervit dhe trurit.


Alhazen(qe ju ndoshta quani Hethejmi), huaozi na Tolomeo, e mandej,  Francesco Maurolico huazoi nga Alhazeni dhe shpjegoi funksionimin e syrit!! I kujt eshte merita me e madhe?!




> 7. Muzika 
> 
> Muzicientët muslimanë kishin ndikim të madh në Evropë. “Qysh në kohën e Karlit të Madh muzicientët evropianu munduan të garojnë me ato të Bagdadit dhe Kordobës.” – thekson El-Hassani. Në Evropë përmes Lindjes së Afërme erdhën dhe instrumentët Lutnja dhe Rahaba, të cilat i paraprinë violinës së sotme. El-Hassani thotë se notat muzikore kanë prejardhjen nga alfabeti arab.


Nepermjet Lindjes se mesme, nga India!!Nese El-Hasani thote se notat musikore rrjedhin nga alfabeti arab, une e sfidoj ta argumentoje kete menxyre!!(paksa injorant ky El-Hasani)




> 8. Brusha për dhëmbë
> 
> “I Dërguarii i All-llahut, Muhammedi a.s. që në shek. VI futi në praksë që muslimanët t’i pastrojnë dhëmbët rregullisht me rrënjën e drurit Misvak” – thekson El-Hassani. Madje edhe sot substanca të këtij druri shfrytëzohen në prodhimin e pastave për dhëmbë.


Indianet e benin qe mijera vite me pare....e edhe arabet e njihnin qe perpara Muhamedit!!




> 9. Sistemi i levave
> 
> Mjaftë gjëra bazë të automatikës dhe mekanikës moderne së pari janë shftrytëzuar në botën islame. El Xhezari që në shek. XII hartoi teknologjinë e cila, konvertimit të lëvizjes nl lëvizje lineare qarkulluese, ecila mundësohet me ndihmën e një leve ngriten pesha të mëdha dhe të rënda me lehtësi të madhe.Këto zbulime revolucionare së shpejti i përhap gjërë botës islame, ndërsa sot shfrytëzohet në ndërtimine biçikletave dhe të motoçikletave me djegie të brendshme.


Archimedi tha: Me jepni qe leve dhe nje pike mbeshtetje, e kam per te zhvendosur boten!!! Po shyqyr qe  e paskan zbuluar muslimanet!! E , mund ta dime edhe se per çfare e perdoren muslimanet tere kete teknologji, qe osmanet na e paskan mbajtur fshehte nga ne??!!




> 10. Spitalet 
> 
> Spitalet e llojit të cilat ne i njohim sot, me departamente, rrjedhin nga Egjipti që nga shek. IX. Qendëre parë e tillë medicinale ishte “Spitali i Ahmed b. Tulunit”, e themeluar në vitin 872 në Kairo. Ky spital i ofronte shërbime çdokujt që ishte i sëmurë, duke përfshirë edhe të varfërit, ndërsa kjo politikë bazohej në traditën Islame të kujdesit të të gjithë të sëmurëve. Ky sistem nga Kairoja u përhap nëgjithë botën Islame, e më vonë në gjithë botën.


 Spitali i pare ne islam nuk u ngrit ne Egjipt, por ne Bagdad, nga tradita nestoriane dhe indiane e spitaleve e shekujve me pare!! E vertete eshte se ne spitalet e botes islame, shohim permiresime te ndjeshme ne krahasim me spitalet e botes se krishtere shume me te hershme, nga te cilat trasheguan kujdesin e padallimte ndaj te semureve!!

Si perfundim, Mexhid, historia e njerezimit eshte e pandashme e te trumbetosh me te madhe "meriten" e Islamit edhe aty ku s'eshte, perçon vetem varferi argumentash e disi nje ndjenje inferioriteti, qe kerkohet te mbulohet nepermjet tere ketyre "zbulimeve" ne saje te fese!!
Ti si bektashian, e din mire se feja mund te luaje rol te madh ne formimin shpirteror te nje populli, por jo ne ate shkencor!!
Nese doni vertet te ngrini lart Islamin, sillni shembuj te lartesimit shpirteror qe vjen nepermjet tij e lerini menjane broçkullat e zhurmshme!!

----------


## Nuh Musa

> Ah, tashi po q po i sjell nje kontribut atyre qe duan te perqafojne fene islame!! E mira do te ishte te sillje shembuj aktuale, perndryshe do te na duhej te beheshim greke te vjeter!!
> Vetem "kafeja" mund te quhet zbulim, Mexhid!! Per sa i perket "universitetit",shume e verete qe konsiderohet me i vjetri ne bote, por te thuash se i dha forme botes aktuale, eshte paksa e tepruar.....sa per "furçen e dhembeve" , nuk eshte aspak e vertete se e zbuluan muslimanet, n'daç per faktin se egzistonte qe perpara Islamit nder arabe, por indianet perdornin degezat e Azadirachtas qe perpara 3000 vitesh!!
> Hajt t'i hulumtojme se bashku!!
> 
>  Cili eshte zbulimi i madh, "seksioni caesarian" qe siç thote emri,njihej qe nga kohet e Romes apo "pincat kirurgjike" qe romaket perdornin rregullisht?!
> El-Zehravi konsiderohet me te drejte si babai i kirurgjise moderne, por nuk zbuloi ai "kirurgjine"!! 
> 
> Edhe hashashin e kane zbuluar muslimanet!!Cajin e kane zbuluar kinezet! Cokollaten inkasit!!  Cilet kane formesuar me shume boten moderne?!
> Ky zotnia me emrin El-Hassani, harron Ikarin!! Sa per korrektese, i pari njeri qe ka ndertuar nje objekt fluturues, ka qene Archita da Taranto, 4 shekuj perpara Krishtit!!
> ...


Problemi jot kryesore eshte pikerisht menyra siperfaqesore si i shikjon gjerat, qe eshte shkolle e qarte kushtare, ngase keshtu i indoktrinon delet nepermjet te intencionit dhe ja u merr lirine te shohin kthjellet, por i len  ta shohin vetem ate qe eshte e nevojshme per suksesin, pra trushperlarjen. 
ASNJE musliman nuk e mer meriten e huaj, perkundrazi, diturine e kane kerkuar deri ne kine sipas nje hadithi. Fakti i vetem qe eshte me vlere eshte ai, se bota moderne bazat e gati krejt fushave shkencore i ka nga bota islame.

E kape ?, askush nuk e ngren larte islamin, eshte pikerisht inferioriteti i juaj dhe friga qe ju mbajne tan kohen ne sinxhirin e kishes. Edhe nese nuk kerkohet askund nje relacion me islamin, perkundrazi, plot shkenctare as qe kane qen fetare, plot kane qene cifut bile edhe te krishtere, prapseprap do ta kerkoni edhe nder gurre ate shpresen edhe me te vogel, per t'u ushqyer nga ajo. Edhe gjuha e jote perkedhelese nuk e ben me te pavlefshem faktin, se brushen e more nga arabi......dhe poashtu nga arabi e more informacionin se ARABI e ka mare me ndere nga indiani. E kape problemenin qe e ke ?

Pse numrat arab quhen ashtu, edhe pse nuk ju ngjajne numrave arab qe i njohim sot ?

Tung

Ps:

Kujdes, TUNG, eshte fjale e huazuar nga kosovarcja...

----------


## Fishtani1

> Përktheu nga anglishtja,
>                   Mexhid YVEJSI, Gjakovë


Te humbasesh kohe ne perkthime se kush konvertohet, kjo eshte cmenduri.  :Mos:

----------

Cen Durimmadhi (14-05-2014)

----------


## Mexhid Yvejsi

U hap xhamia e parë në rajonin e Baskisë në Francë 

     Xhamia e parë në rajonin Baskisë Veriore në Francë u përurua të dielen, më 4 maj 2014.
     Hapja e xhamisë ka filluar në qytetin e Bajonne me një ceremoni të ndjekur nga zyrtarë lokalë dhe përfaqësues të institucioneve islame të Francës, kështu raportohet në faqen e internetit desdomesetdesminarets. 
      Ndërtimi i xhamisë kishte filluar në vitin 2008 nga Shoqëria Kulturore e rajonit Bask të Myslimanëve.
      E ndërtuar mbi një sipërfaqe prej 2000- metra katrorë, xhamia ka dy salla - një për namaz për burra dhe një për gratë - dhe mund të strehojë 300 besimtarë. 
     Xhamia, gjithashtu, përfshin një sallë për konferenca, një bibliotekë, një minare të gjatë dhe klasa për mbajtjen e kurseve për gjuhën arabe, për mësimin e leximit të Kuranit,  për mësimin përmendësh të Kuranit. 
     Ndërtimi i xhamisë ka kushtuar rreth 700,000 euro.
Grupet anti  islame e kanë kundërshtuar ndërtimin e xhamisë dhe kanë mbajtur protesta të shumta për të penguar ndërtimin e saj, por nuk arritën. Besimtarët myslimanë arritën të sigurojnë dokumentet e kërkuara nga komuna dhe siguruan lejen për ndërtim. 
   Franca është shtëpia e rreth 6 milion muslimanëve dhe ka pakicën më të madhe myslimane në Evropën Perëndimore.

==================================================  ====

----------


## Mexhid Yvejsi

Radio Kur'ani, radio më e popullarizuar në Marok 

      Radio Kurani e Marokut është zgjedhur si radio-stacioni më popullor në këtë vend të Afrikës së Veriut. 
      Sipas faqes së internetit le360, më shumë se 17 për qind e marokianëve i kanë dëgjuar programet e radio Kuranit në tremujorin e parë të vitit 2014. 
      Për dëgjueshmërinë e tij, stacioni  Radio Kurani është shpallur Radio-stacioni më popullor në Maroko në tre muajt e parë të këtij viti. 
      Radio FM doli e dyta në popullaritet, me 16 për qind e marokianëve që e dëgjojnë atë. 
       Gjashtë nga dhjetë marokianë të moshës 11 dhe mbi të e dëgjojnë radion çdo ditë këtë radio, thonë statistikat. 
      Maroku është një vend islamik, ku afërsisht 99 për qind e popullsisë është myslimane.

----------


## jarigas

> ASNJE musliman nuk e mer meriten e huaj, perkundrazi, diturine e kane kerkuar deri ne kine sipas nje hadithi.* Fakti i vetem qe eshte me vlere eshte ai*, se bota moderne bazat e gati krejt fushave shkencore i ka nga bota islame.


Ku e ke kete "fakt te vetem", Tunxh??!!
A din te lexosh shqip??! Lexoje pergjigjen time se ndoshta edhe kthjellohesh...!



> . Edhe nese nuk kerkohet askund nje relacion me islamin, perkundrazi, plot shkenctare as qe kane qen fetare, plot kane qene cifut bile edhe te krishtere,


 Pra, a s'eshte pikerisht ajo qe them edhe une?!Pse belbezon, Ndue Moisiu?!



> Edhe gjuha e jote perkedhelese nuk e ben me te pavlefshem faktin, se brushen e more nga arabi..


....ahahaha...rrenjet e bimeve i ha derri Ndue...me kete po krenohesh??!!
Sa per kuriozitet, furòen e dhembeve siç e njohim sot, e kane bere evropianet!!E çfare pastaj, ta quajme zbulim te krishterimit??!!



> ...dhe poashtu nga arabi e more informacionin se ARABI e ka mare me ndere nga indiani. E kape problemenin qe e ke ?


Edhe çfare pastaj??!! Cila eshte merita e Islamit ketu, ne intelektin indian e grek, apo ne te qenit arabet, tregetare te diturise?!!



> Pse numrat arab quhen ashtu, edhe pse nuk ju ngjajne numrave arab qe i njohim sot ?


Italianet quajne misrin "grano-turco" ose "grano-saraceno", po ashtu siç quajne shqiptaret "gjeldeti" shpendin Meleagris gallopavo!! E çgare pastaj, a eshte kjo nje prove se gjeldeti eshte shpen ujor apo se misrin e kane zbuluar turqit??!
Quhen numra arabe thjesht se i huazuan nga arabet shenjat e pikesimit numerik, te cilet nga ana e tyre i quajne numra indiane!!
tashi, merita e arabeve na qenka veten ne ate se evropianet quajne shenjat indiane, "numra arabe"??!!



> Kujdes, TUNG, eshte fjale e huazuar nga kosovarcja...


S'ka "kosovarçe", Ndue!! Eshte thjesht nje shkurtim i fjales shqipe "Tungjatjeta", fjale qe eshte shume me e larte dhe e bukur se te gjitha fjalet harape te marra se bashku!! Une preferoj shkurtimin "tjeta", pasi keshtu nenkuptoj se çfare uroj qe te te zgjatet, ndersa vetem "tung", me duket kinezçe!!

Tjeta

----------


## Mexhid Yvejsi

Futbollisti i Chelsea-t në Angli ndërtoi një xhami 

    Një futbollist nga Senegali, që luan në Premier Leaguen e Anglisë,  ka financuar ndërtimin e një xhamie në qytetin e prindërve të tij në Senegal.
    Demba Ba, një futbollist profesionist i cili luan si sulmues në Premier League në Angli, për ekipin e Chelsea-t  dhe kombëtaren e Senegalit,   ka siguruar paratë për ndërtimin e Xhamisë Nasrallah në qytetin Dundu, Senegal, raporton website sen24heures.  
     Mediat senegaleze kanë raportuar kontributin e tij përpara inaugurimit të xhamisë  e cila do të hapet në javët e ardhshme.  
     Demba Ba është një besimtar musliman i cili për çdo gol bie në sexhde, falënderon Allahun, me ballë në tokë. Ai është rritur, edukuar në një familje fetare. 
     " Për mua,  më e rëndësishme është që jam mysliman, se sa që jam  një futbollist. Muslimani i mirë është një njeri i mirë, kështu që unë  përpiqem të jem një njeri i mirë , " tha ai në një intervistë me gazetën Indipedent. 
    Atdheu i tij, Senegali, është një vend në Afrikën Perëndimore, ku Islami është feja mbizotëruese. Gati 90 për qind e popullsisë së vendit vlerësohet se janë mysliman. 

==================================================  ====

----------


## goldian

nje musliman i mire afrikan cdo ne europen e shturrur dhe te pamoralshme????

----------


## Nuh Musa

> Ku e ke kete "fakt te vetem", Tunxh??!!
> A din te lexosh shqip??! Lexoje pergjigjen time se ndoshta edhe kthjellohesh...!


Cfare na mesove ti te rre ???.......na mesove, se ato qe i ka PERCJELLE islami ne boten perendimore, ne anen e tyre jane percjelle poashtu ne islam....pra, e nenvizove nje realitet qe e njohin ato qe jane te interessuar, me dallimin e vetem, se ato qe e njohin kete realitet, nuk e MSHEHIN, nuk e MOHOJNE, nuk e ZAMDHOJNE ose nuk e ZVOGELOJNE me pretekse politike sic e ben ti. Sakte deri ketu ???

Keto diskutime jane pikerisht FRUT i selektivitetit qe bejne tipa si ti, qe CDO GJE ISLAME mundohen ta nenvleresojne, dhe per ta arrijt ate qellim, nuk e kursejne edhe RRENEN dhe MASHTRIMIN E QELLIMSHEM...dhe e din ku eshte tragjedia e kesaj ???..............as ka nevoje per nje gje te tille, as i intereson kujt, pos personit ne fjale, dhe kjo nuk eshte me shume se nje PSIKOTERAPI per ta frenuar konfliktit e brendshem qe ka..... 





> Pra, a s'eshte pikerisht ajo qe them edhe une?!Pse belbezon, Ndue Moisiu?!


Ti cka thua e dijme te gjithe, pos TI vete....





> ....ahahaha...rrenjet e bimeve i ha derri Ndue...me kete po krenohesh??!!
> Sa per kuriozitet, furòen e dhembeve siç e njohim sot, e kane bere evropianet!!E çfare pastaj, ta quajme zbulim te krishterimit??!!


Une nuk krenohem, ngase jam me profession "teknik", dhe jav dije vleren gjerave teknike, atyre, qe i ka imagjinuar mendja e njeriut, qe i ka ndertuar dora e njeriut per ta shfrytezuar njeriu....ndoshta jam me i qarte, se njeriun ne kete kontekst nuk e quaj musliman ose te krishtere...




> Edhe çfare pastaj??!! Cila eshte merita e Islamit ketu, ne intelektin indian e grek, apo ne te qenit arabet, tregetare te diturise?!!


Pse sheh ne gjithecka nje "kompeticion" ???.....si zakonisht motori KRYESORE i individeve kur hulumtojne dicka, kur punojne per dicka, kur kerkojne, eshte thjeshte KURIOZITETI dhe FITIMI....

Gjate nje vernisazhe eshte pyetur Picasso nga nje gazetare keshtu: "zoteri Picasso, cfare don te na thote kjo piktura qe e kemi perpara" ???...picasso i eshte pergjigjur keshtu: 300 000 franc mon ami, 300 000 franc.....

Merita e islamit eshte SIGURIA e LIRISE...........nuk e din se islami eshte FEE E PAQES ???




> Italianet quajne misrin "grano-turco" ose "grano-saraceno", po ashtu siç quajne shqiptaret "gjeldeti" shpendin Meleagris gallopavo!! E çgare pastaj, a eshte kjo nje prove se gjeldeti eshte shpen ujor apo se misrin e kane zbuluar turqit??!
> Quhen numra arabe thjesht se i huazuan nga arabet shenjat e pikesimit numerik, te cilet nga ana e tyre i quajne numra indiane!!
> tashi, merita e arabeve na qenka veten ne ate se evropianet quajne shenjat indiane, "numra arabe"??!!


Nuk eshte pointa tek ajo se ATO si i quajn, por TI cka kupton nga realitetet ekzistuese....

Numrat arab kane depertuar ne kulturen perendimore nepermjet te kultures ISLAME....deal with it !





> S'ka "kosovarçe", Ndue!! Eshte thjesht nje shkurtim i fjales shqipe "Tungjatjeta", fjale qe eshte shume me e larte dhe e bukur se te gjitha fjalet harape te marra se bashku!! Une preferoj shkurtimin "tjeta", pasi keshtu nenkuptoj se çfare uroj qe te te zgjatet, ndersa vetem "tung", me duket kinezçe!!
> 
> Tjeta


Truri i jot konfuz natyrisht se do te ndalet ne kete banalitet qe ma shkruan me larte....pra, jemi dakore, se SHALOM dhe SALAM jane pjelle e te njejtes kulture ???, apo je i mendimit se arabet e kane HUAZUAR nga cifutet pershendetjen ???...si, kur i kane gjuhet simotra ???

Rrendin tjeter fol gjena te mencme....

tjeta....

PS:

Me poshte, numrat arab qe i njohim sot, numrat arab qe jane perdore ne spanjen muslimane....

----------


## Mexhid Yvejsi

Gruaja muslimane kandidon për Kongresin e SHBA 

       Cheryl Sudduth ka vendosur të bëhet gruaja e dytë muslimane për të kandiduar për një ulëse në Kongresin e Shtetetve të Bashkuara të Amerikës.. 
   Duke kërkuar për të hyrë në Dhomën e Përfaqësuesve për të përfaqësuar rrethin e 11-të Kongresit të Kalifornisë, ajo shpreson për të përmirësuar sistemin arsimor publik, dhe për të mbyllur hendekun e dallimeve në mesin e anëtarëve të komunitetit, ndërmjet të pasurve dhe të varfërve. 
   Si një grua afrikano-amerikane muslimane, ajo gëzon përkrahjen e  shumë njerëzve në komunitetin e saj Afrikano-Amerikane dhe nga pakica Muslimane, si dhe nga gratë. 
     "Ne ende kemi nevojë për më shumë gra ligjvënëse që sigurojnë çështjet e grave sepse ato kanë përparësi, kështu ka shkruar ajo në faqen e saj në Facebook. 
     Si një ish-punonjëse e re, ajo ka ndihmuar, në veçanti, njerëzit me aftësi të kufizuara dhe me raste sociale të cilët i merrte në punë dhe trajnime, duke iu mundësuar për të fituar me aftësitë vitale të jetës. 
      Ajo ka qenë edhe një aktiviste kundër diskriminimit gjinor, etnik, racor dhe në vendin e punës, si dhe një aktiviste për pagesë të barabartë. 

Përktheu nga anglishtja:
Mexhid Yvejsi, Gjakovë
Burimi: World Buletin 
==================================================  ===

----------


## milani

Angmokio te falenderoj shume per pergjigjen tende si dhe do te doja ndihmen tende duke me derguar linkun sesi te postoj te tema pyetje dhe pergjigje per pyetjet qe do kem.

----------


## Antiproanti

Ku eshte dallimi ne mes te lajmit "_Studenti japonez përqafon Islami_n " dhe "_Studenti japonez përqafon muslimanen_"...!?

----------


## angmokio

> Angmokio te falenderoj shume per pergjigjen tende si dhe do te doja ndihmen tende duke me derguar linkun sesi te postoj te tema pyetje dhe pergjigje per pyetjet qe do kem.


Ja ku e ke linkun milani , gjithashtu dhe pyetjen dhe pergjigjen me siper po e coj tek tema destinuese

http://www.forumishqiptar.com/thread...-dhe-pergjigje!

----------

